# WW I Bomb Sight Mark 1 A Mint condition and Boxed



## ridecontrol (Nov 28, 2011)

Trying to find a value for an Original Boxed unit and SN'd to the sight.
The sight is in mint condition and made by the Edison Phono Works Co in NJ.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry, but I have edited your post. I did this for your protection. I have removed your personal phone number and email. 

If people have information they can contact you by the Private Message function.
*
Also If you are trying to sell a product, you need to ask the administration for permission first. We do not allow the advertising of products on this forum, for the sole purpose of making profit. This is to protect the seller and first and foremost the members of our forum. *

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## ridecontrol (Dec 8, 2011)

Can anyone out there shed any light on this?


----------

